# NBA PICKS



## parlayguru (Dec 29, 2015)

*Parlay NBA for today 12/29/2015*



*Houston Runline -2.5
Houston    Under 208
Cleveland Runline -6

Go Visit Our Blog http://parlayguru.blogspot.com/ and If You Won With 
our picks please Make a donation to keep the picks Free Thx and Good Luck
*


----------



## parlayguru (Dec 30, 2015)

*Parlay NBA for today 12/30/2015*



*Sacramento Runline -9
GS Warriors  Runline -8.5*

*Magic Runline -7.5
Good Luck*


----------



## parlayguru (Dec 30, 2015)

*Go Visit Our Blog http://parlayguru.blogspot.com/ and If You Won With 
our picks please Make a donation to keep the picks Free Thx and Good Luck*


----------



## parlayguru (Dec 31, 2015)

*Parlay NBA for today 12/31/2015*



*Minnesota Runline +8 

Indiana Runline -5.5

Clippers Runline +3 *

*
Go Visit Our Blog http://parlayguru.blogspot.com/ and If You Won With 
our picks please Make a donation to keep the picks Free Thx and Good Luck*


----------

